# New to all of this and want to start wear lipstick



## BoySarah (Jul 23, 2015)

I am a nineteen year old male who is finally embracing my feminine side and would love practical answers and beauty advice.  I would rather hear from everyday women first before going to someone trying to sell their product.  I want to be prepared as I venture out.  I'd like to present myself as knowing something about what I need and want.

  I have pretty much gotten skincare down pat and would next like to learn about lipstick.  How do I know what the right color is for me and what is really long wearing.  Where should I start.

  I am looking forward to some wonderful help.

  Sarah


----------



## Catteann (Jul 23, 2015)

I always use lip liner as a base, It Cosmetics has some amazing lip stick I also prefer Lorac. Congrats on beg who you are.


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 23, 2015)

Welcome to the site, @BoySarah! Take a look around for some inspiration and don't hesitate to ask any questions! We have a forum dedicated to recommendations, so you could start a thread there if you're looking for some input regarding lipsticks etc:
Recommendations


----------



## cupcake28 (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi @BoySarah!  There is a lot of good information on here!  Starting out, you may want to try a nude shade, then maybe a pink or coral, then you can venture into deeper colors.  Sometimes a color may be too light or you may want to alter the lipstick shade a little.  A lip liner is a great way to resolve both of those issues.  There is a great website that has lots and lots of lipstick colors with matching lipstick pencils.  You can mix and match the shades and just have fun while discovering what you like.  The website is colourpop.com.  What's also good about it is mostly all of the lipstick items are only $5.  The only thing is you can't try them on beforehand, but if you look on youtube and search "colourpop", you will see loads of videos where they will show you how the colors look.  Good luck!


----------



## OmgItsMonica (Sep 19, 2015)

Hey hon. Like someone mentioned, it's good to start off with a nude that's right for you. Look up swatches for things online, get an idea of what looks nice to you, and then try out different colors. I'd say start off with drugstore lippies, since they're cheaper and if you're not 100% happy, it's not that much of a loss. My fave drugstore lipsticks are Revlon and NYX (I guess that counts as drugstore, since it's available in CVS now, haha). Good luck!


----------

